# Jacob Maltese Girl



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

OK..so I'm sifting through puppy pages (still) and found a cute little girl from Jacob Maltese. Since you don't come across girls posted too often, I thought I'd share  

Jacob Maltese - Puppy Availability


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Sorry, she isn't available now. She was placed several weeks back. Debbie gets busy between updates sometimes.  

But there will be some coming Jacob litters including some girls.  

In fact, one of Cadeau's cousin's delivered his half-sisters (out of his daddy) just yesterday.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Ahhh okay. Thanks for the update! You never can tell how up to date some of these sites are without contacting the breeder him/herself. Guess we'll have to wait for some more Jacob cuties


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

CloudClan said:


> Sorry, she isn't available now. She was placed several weeks back. Debbie gets busy between updates sometimes.
> 
> But there will be some coming Jacob litters including some girls.
> 
> In fact, one of Cadeau's cousin's delivered his half-sisters (out of his daddy) just yesterday.


Cadeau must be very pleased to have such a cutie for his daughter. :happy danceid she go as a pet or show hopeful?

Cathy


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Awww is this the little sister that went out to Cali? I wonder if the new baby's parents know about SM!! Would be so neat to keep in touch and watch her grow too! I can't wait to add another Jacob baby to the pack!! I got a little boy in mind this time, just so I can name him Samson,lol


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Cathy said:


> Cadeau must be very pleased to have such a cutie for his daughter. :happy danceid she go as a pet or show hopeful?
> 
> Cathy


Cathy, 

Debbie, my mom and I, and of course Cadeau, are all very proud of how beautiful these 3 girls are. Debbie kept saying how consistent the litter was. LOL, I hope he is able to produce that consistentcy again. Of course, Dreamy had a lot to do with this litter's beauty as well. 

This girl did go to someone who hopes to show. Another one of his Daughter's is staying close to Debbie and will be co-owned with our mutual friend Deb Ray. If she grows big enough she will be shown. And the third daughter is Laura's Delilah. It truly was a special litter. 




Delilahs Mommy said:


> Awww is this the little sister that went out to Cali? I wonder if the new baby's parents know about SM!! Would be so neat to keep in touch and watch her grow too! I can't wait to add another Jacob baby to the pack!! I got a little boy in mind this time, just so I can name him Samson,lol


Yes, this one is Red girl. She did go out to Cali. 

Little Maltese boys are so special. Those people who have only girls just do not know what they are missing. I can't imagine not having a boy in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes, I love, love that little Delilah!!! She is just precious and I can't wait to see her pics!! Cadeau has made some beautiful girls~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------

